# compile 2.6.34 kernel(solved)

## treelin

i make manual build of kernel but i need something to remove and something to add..

how could i make it without another building from start?

i need to load coretemp and w83627ehf (but when i give modprobe w83627ehf

FATAL: Module w83627ehf not found.

and the same 

modprobe coretemp

FATAL: Module coretemp not found.

and not to load these : 

module "ipt_multiport" not found assuming it is compiled in the kernel 

 --> so for the others

iptable_filter

ipt_REJECT

ipt_LOG

ipt_TCPMSS

ipt_TOS

also i have messages : setting the max amount of simultaneous connections to 16304

setting default conntrack timeouts

etc....Last edited by treelin on Fri Jun 18, 2010 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jimini

Just go to /usr/src/linux and run "make menuconfig". The config-tool loads your last kernel-config, which is saved in /usr/src/linux/.config. So you can just add or remove a few things without being forced to begin from scratch.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## mikegpitt

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Just go to /usr/src/linux and run "make menuconfig". The config-tool loads your last kernel-config, which is saved in /usr/src/linux/.config. So you can just add or remove a few things without being forced to begin from scratch.

 If migrating from an older kernel config I would recommend running 'make oldconfig' first, then 'make menuconfig'.

----------

## treelin

and after i need to run 

 make && make modules_install ?

and at the end to copy bzimage to boot?

----------

## Jimini

 *treelin wrote:*   

> and after i need to run 
> 
>  make && make modules_install ?
> 
> and at the end to copy bzimage to boot?

 

Right. Or you simply execute "make install", which copies your kernel to your boot-partition.

@ mikegpitt: thanks für the correction!

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## treelin

i cant find the module coretemp in harware monitoring

also i dont know what have to do with the other errors  :

module "ipt_multiport" not found assuming it is compiled in the kernel 

--> so for the others 

iptable_filter 

ipt_REJECT 

ipt_LOG 

ipt_TCPMSS 

ipt_TOS

 i have not checked it...[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers . 

but what have i to do with the ipt errors?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *treelin wrote:*   

> i cant find the module coretemp in harware monitoring
> 
> also i dont know what have to do with the other errors  :
> 
> module "ipt_multiport" not found assuming it is compiled in the kernel 
> ...

 For core temp, do you mean SENSORS_CORETEMP?  If yes, take a look at the following... perhaps you have not selected all the options dependencies.  BTW - if you need to search for something in menuconfig just press / and type what you are looking for.

```

  x Symbol: SENSORS_CORETEMP [=m]                                                                                       x  

  x Prompt: Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor                                                                    x  

  x   Defined at drivers/hwmon/Kconfig:403                                                                              x  

  x   Depends on: HWMON [=m] && X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]                                               x  

  x   Location:                                                                                                         x  

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                                                               x  

  x       -> Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON [=m])                                                                   x  

  x                                                                                                                     x  

```

As for the ipt error, what is giving you that error?  Chances are the application is trying to load the modules it needs, but doesn't see the module and is just saying it assumes it is compiled into the kernel.  That shouldn't really be an issue.  It does seem like from your post that you should either compile in or make modules for those other ipt options, but then again I'm not exactly sure what you are trying to accomplish...

----------

## treelin

i solved the problem

i choose 2 parametrs(in general configuration the first choice and in network advanced configuration) which allow you more choices i found the options and gived them M not * .

i put manually all these modules in kernel 2.6 file of modules autoload

thank you for the help

*i had iptables rules with *33 kernel so the errors

----------

